# Matching 60 degree lob wedge on the way



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I found a used 60 degree lob wedge that matches my set right down to the shaft. I looked far and wide for one and the only place I could find it was on the web. I'll pay around $60 after shipping and it will be here in a few days(now I can get rid of the odd club in my bag) I have a 64 degree of brand flop wedge in my bag now so it will have to go. I'm positive that I will be pro now, LOL!
I have an addiction to accesorizing things I do whether it be Jeeps, fishing, or a number of other things I tinker with(bells and whistles). C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont care what brand is on my clubs as long as i can hit them well. Although it does look nice for them all to match and be all shiney.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I am an accesorizer and always trying to match things up I have been like that my whole life. I see alot of people on the course with a mixed bag often enough that their irons aren't even the same. So I look up to those who are able to settle with what they can get. For me it is a CURSE,lol! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I am an accesorizer and always trying to match things up I have been like that my whole life. I see alot of people on the course with a mixed bag often enough that their irons aren't even the same. So I look up to those who are able to settle with what they can get. For me it is a CURSE,lol! C/C


My wedges match and my irons match, my hybrids match and my woods match and my putter is matching itself so putting things in the bag they work as well as the the swinger will let them


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I got the new club today and I like it alot I bet it takes 30 strokes of my game and that in heart related strokes not club strokes, LOL All for fun! C/C


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I personally wouldn't want a wedge that matched my set unless it also suited my short game. The PW doesn't matter because it's really just a 10 iron, but my other wedges are my scoring clubs and they have to perform differently. They can't just be another iron in the set. For my idea of a club set, accessorizing doesn't mean matching in looks, it means matching my game, and the stock wedges rarely work very well for that. I have currently settled on Titleist Vokey spin milled for all 3 of my wedges (GW, SW and LW). These are great performing wedges at a competitive price. 

I think that when you have played for a while you will come to a similar conclusion.... then starts the search for the wedges that DO best fit your game. That search may never have a totally successful conclusion, but the hunt is a great adventure in itself.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I dont know about offensive language just stated my point with a little temperment( I usually speak my mind with emotion before thinking it out) I see clubs as challenging not always looking for the easier club but adapting to what you like. I was hoping for a response of more like hey I hope it works for you or congrats on the purchase. It seemed to me that I was being put down for my choice. But now I don't care, Like I said emotion before reality. Sorry for being a jerk. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*matching clubs*

Negetivity...hmmmmmm, I didn't read any


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Negetivity...hmmmmmm, I didn't read any


I must have missed something??? He must have edited out the offending language?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My Titleist forged blade irons don't exactly get mistaken for my 2002 Callaway Big Bertha sand wedge and lob wedge. I may the only person in the world who doesn't like Vokey wedges. They just don't work for me.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

What's a vokey wedge? And the club was great I had some awesome chips today and even put one in the cup from a sand trap(like that will ever happen again!) lol! Above all I was quite accurate with it and am pleased with the purchase. I was using a 64 degree wedge and had eratic chips, not so with the new club. C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

After reaserching the vokey I now know what it is, I was assuming it was a silly name for a club but now know what you meant(NERD ALERT!)lol allfor fun. C/C


----------

